# 1984 MF220-4



## WvChamp63 (Jan 3, 2022)

Howdy Folks,
I recently acquired a 1984 MF220-4. I am in need of a front drive shaft I'm told.
Can't find an online parts diagram.
First post and I'm in need.
Thanks in advance,
WvChamp63


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello WvChamp63, welcome to the tractor forum. 

Finding parts for a Massey Ferguson tractor is difficult. AGCO is now the owner of the MF brand. You can try contacting them, or go to salvage yards. Here are four MF 220-4's listed in salvage.



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/dismantled-machines/list/manufacturer/massey-ferguson/model/220-4


----------



## WvChamp63 (Jan 3, 2022)

Heya BigT. Thanks for the Links.
I'm now finding out that it needs the front diff ? Still haven't been able to lay eyes/hands on the MF220-4 to see what all parts i'll need.
Thanks for the prompt reply,
WvChamp63


----------



## helpmethispieceof (9 mo ago)

WvChamp63 said:


> Heya BigT. Thanks for the Links.
> I'm now finding out that it needs the front diff ? Still haven't been able to lay eyes/hands on the MF220-4 to see what all parts i'll need.
> Thanks for the prompt reply,
> WvChamp63


hey im also mF 220 owner and I'm trying to remove fuel tank in order to access the wires for the insrument panels but i cant seem to remove the fuel tank with the bottom bolts any ideas?


----------

